# Happy Anniversary GRF



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 24, 2017)

Happy Anniversary GRF!

Happy Anniversary to the Gold Refining Forum! 10 years and running strong!



On February 24 said:


> Thanks and I hope this community will grow a lot !


He had no idea!

39,190 members as I post!

Thank you Jean-Nicolas Allaire!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 24, 2017)

WooHoo! Happy Birthday GRF!!


----------



## Palladium (Feb 24, 2017)

10 years and still going strong!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you Noxx!
Happy anniversary/birthday!

And thank you Moderators

And thank you contributors

May the forum see ten more years (at least)!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 24, 2017)

Dix! Bon anniversaire, Noxx!
Congratulations on your first ten years!

I would love for Harold to be made aware of GRF reaching the tonner. If anyone has direct personal contact, please would you let him know. As an initial member, I'm sure he would be glad to see it reach its first decade. WYAI, ask him to stop by and say hello, if he can muster a little spare time.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 24, 2017)

Thou this forum is ten years old and it is a good mile stone.
I like to think of us as as an ancient brethren who have strives to gain value from the chaotic world around us.
happy tenth birth day GRF may you carry on long and strong in the vane of our forefathers.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 24, 2017)

Happy Anniversary to us all!  

Ten years, I can hardly believe it! Though, I was late to the party...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=1215&p=10172#p10172

Göran


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 24, 2017)

I was talking to one of the guys at work last week. He had asked how I had learned to do what I've been doing. So I told him about the forum, and the background as I understand it of Noxx sparking it off on a random boring weekend ten years ago. Then about how before that you pretty much had to know somebody or be born into it or have the gumption to go at it like the ones like Harold did.

That got me wondering, just how many of close to 40,000 members have gone on to make a living at refining.

Then that made me wonder, if the major refineries around the world were to go in and scrutinize their books over the last ten years, would they notice a dent made by the forum in that time?

I don't know, maybe not, but this place sure has made its mark on me!!


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you Noxx, mods and this great, Grand wonderful place!!!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 25, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Happy Anniversary GRF!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to the Gold Refining Forum! 10 years and running strong!
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that Noxx deleted 10,000 inactive members several years ago. If so, that brings it up to 50K.


----------



## Grelko (Mar 1, 2017)

Happy 10 years GRF!!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 1, 2017)

Happy Anniversary GRF - & THANK YOU Jean (Noxx) for coming up with this Idea 10 years ago 8) :!: :mrgreen: 

I just wish I had found GRF about a year earlier - it was about a year before finding GRF that I first started "trying" to recover gold from E-scrap --- I had NO idea what I was doing - I was working off of limited/mis-information found "else where" on the internet & was about to give up on the whole thing :x  

Then I stumbled upon GRF resulting in 8)   :mrgreen: for the last 6 plus years :!: 

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah thanks to all at GRF.


----------

